

Thoughts on Rust and Go - Aaron1011
http://aaron1011.pw/2014/09/18/thoughts-on-rust/

======
drsintoma
Go's biggest feature is its minimalism, that makes the cognitive load of using
Go really low, and that makes writing and reading Go code really easy (albeit
sometimes more verbose). That's something that no other compiled language that
I know of has. And that's why Go is so popular.

~~~
Aaron1011
That's true. I do like several aspects of go, such as variable types going
after the name

